# Lapierre Froggy Umbau



## dakannzdemasehn (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Lapierre Froggy 2010 zugelegt und möchte ein paar Teile ändern - dazu brauche ich eure Ratschläge.

Als erstes fliegt die meiner Meinung nach schlechte Gabel weg ( Rock Shox Domain).
Ich möchte diese gegen eine Boxxer 200 oder eine Fox Van 180 austauschen.
Welche ist besser? Ich möchte mit dem Bike auch noch leichte Anstiege hochfahren können!

Eine neue HR Nabe soll auch noch dran - das Bike hat hinten KEINE Steckachse.
Die meisten, oder fast alle vernünftigen Naben haben aber Steckachsen. Kennt sich jemand mit diesen 10mm Achsen aus, die auch mit Schnellspanner funzen?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2011)

dakannzdemasehn schrieb:


> Eine neue HR Nabe soll auch noch dran - das Bike hat hinten KEINE Steckachse.
> Die meisten, oder fast alle vernünftigen Naben haben aber Steckachsen. Kennt sich jemand mit diesen 10mm Achsen aus, die auch mit Schnellspanner funzen?



Ich fahre im Helius FR eine Hope Pro 2 in 135/10 und habe dazu dann den 10mm RWS Spanner von DT Swiss. Das hält schon ziemlich gut und ist allemal bedeutend besser, als diese normalen Schnellspanner ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dakannzdemasehn (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deinenTip!

Ich denke man kann mit dem DT-Swiss 10mm Schnellspanner alle Naben
mit 10mm-Achsen Fahren, oder?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. November 2011)

Ja, die 10 mm RWS Achse von DT ist einfach eine 10 Alu Welle mit einem Gewinde und einer Art Ratsche. Überall wo du einen 135 mm Nabe mit 10 Achsdurchmesser hast, kannst du den verwenden. Durch die Verschraubung kann man den bombenfest anziehen. 
Die 2011er Froggy Rahmen haben das 142 mm Shimano Steckachs- System bekommen. Da funktioniert das nicht mehr. 

Zur Gabel: Ich fahr im Froggy eine Boxxer Team. Touren sind möglich. Wenn es lang und steil  berghoch geht, dann ziehe ich die Gabel mit einem Spanngurt aber um 4-5 cm zusammen. Dann fährt es sich deutlich angenehmer. Wenn du überwiegend in Parks fährst oder Aufstiegshilfen nutzt ist die Boxxer sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Gehört aber mit 3 kg nicht gerade in den Bereich Gewichtsoptimierung.


----------



## dakannzdemasehn (5. November 2011)

Hi Uwe!

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine guten Tips.
In den nächsten Monaten habe ich nun etwas Zeit mein Froggy etwas umzubauen. Ich glaube, die Entscheidung für eine Boxxer ist gefallen.
Vielleicht kannst Du mir zu allerletzt noch ein Tip geben, für welches Modell ich mich entscheiden soll? Ich halte Ausschau nach den 2011er Modellen, und werde eine mit Stahlfeder nehmen - was meinst Du??

Gruß Andi


----------



## Padde (5. November 2011)

Also wenn Du Bock auf tricksen oder technische, engere Trails hast, könnte es sein, dass Du mit der Fox 36 (oder einer anderen Single-Crown-Gabel) mehr Spaß hättest.
Liegt Dein Schwerpunkt auf Downhill, spricht natürlich mehr für die Doppelbrücke.
Wenns dann richtig steif sein soll -> RS Totem? Wiegt auch 3Kg und Du bleibst wendig.


----------



## dakannzdemasehn (7. November 2011)

Hallo Paddle,

da kannst Du allerdings Recht haben. Vielleicht ist eine Doppelbrückengabel auf einigen engen Trails nicht so ideal. Auf jeden Fall wird es immer schwieriger sich zu entscheiden, je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt.

Aber wenn ich eine andere Gabel nehme, dann fällt die Wahl wahrscheinlich auf die FOX-VAN 180.


----------



## Padde (7. November 2011)

Die fahre ich auch (Die einfache Van R) und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------

